# Enceder LED cuando no hay luz sobre LDR



## zapeitor (Jul 18, 2006)

hola, e echo un circuito que prende dos les cuando hay luz (por fin me sale algo   ) pero no tiene mucho sentido que el LED se encienda cuando hay luz... como puedo hacer para que el LDR funcione al reves para que se enciendan los LEDs cuando no hay luz??

saludos


----------



## rudeluis (Jul 18, 2006)

de la siguiente forma

en la salida colocas los leds con su resistencia apropiada


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 18, 2006)

es la misma idea  y una version un poco mas sofisticada. Los valores no son criticos, utiliza lo que tengas a mano


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 19, 2006)

ok, gracias, cuando compre otro LDR lo probare. 
una cosa, cuando fui a la tienda tenian varias tipos de LDRs, pero como en los esquemas no aparece algun valor o algo pues no sabia cual tenia que coger asi que cogi el mas grande (que a su vez era el mas varato) pero no se en que se diferencia con los otros.

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 19, 2006)

La verdad, yo siempre las he comprato tambien asi, tampoco es que puedas escoger mucho ¿no?, pequeña o grande.
En teoria mas grande mas "variacion de resistencia", mas pequeña mas rapida.


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 19, 2006)

la resistencia me sale de 81mW con 1w esta bien??

saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 19, 2006)

hola, me parece bien que si pongo una resistencia ai funcione al reves... pero porque?¿ que cambia que alla ahi una resistencia para que el LDR funcione alreves??

saludos


----------



## alco79ar (Jul 19, 2006)

hola zapeitor, he leido varios de tus mensajes y veo ke vamos aprendiendo al mismo paso, pues yo tb ectoy empesando con esto. hace poco hice ese circuito de la LDR y entendi esto, el transistor conduce cdo la aplicas una pakeña corriente positiva en la base donde tiene una fotoresistencia (LDR) conectada a negativo y una resistencia a positivo, cdo la LDR esta en la luz su resistencia a la corriente (-) es menor y cdo esta en la oscuridad es mayor, entonces la resistencia ke esta a positivo satura la base del transistor haciendolo conducir, cdo la resistencia de la LDR es mayor. fijate ke si pones una resistencia mayor en positivo vas a necesitar mas oscuridad para ke el led se encienda. sabes, para ke el led quede prendio le puse un TIC 106 en lugar del otro transistor, pero el TIC 106 no funciona igual, en lugar de base tiene gatillo, y en lugar de emiso, colector tiene anodo y katodo, para ke el led encienda debes aplicar una pakeña corriente positiva en el gatillo y disparara, para volverlo a apagar debes abrir el circuito nuevamente, y como no me dejo contento fui por mas, en lugar del led puse un rele y al rele conecte una lampara de 220v pero eso es mas peligroso. bueno espero haber explicado bien lo ke yo parendi de esta experiencia y si tengo errores me los corrijan. saludos a todos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 19, 2006)

La potencia no se como la has calculado pero con una resistencia normal de 1/4 o !/2 va de sobras.

El circuito de la izquierda.
En electronica siempre se toma ejemplos hidraulicos.

La resistencia de arriba de 1K es la tuberia general que se bifurca en dos cañerias con dos grifos.
Si habres los dos grifos saldra toda el agua que pueda pasar por el tubo general (1k), mitat por el grifo LDR y mitat grifo LED. I1k=Iled/2 + ILDR/2


Si cierras el cierras el grifo LDr (a oscuras) psaldra por el grifo LED el maxima agua I1k=Iled

Si abres el grifo LDR y el grifo led mo medio cierras, casi toda el agua se escapa por el LDR quedando poca corriente para el led.


Explicado de otra forma la LDR chupa la corriente dejando el led sin suficiente tension para iluminarse.
Recuerda que para que un led se ilumine es necesario una tension como minimo de 0.8 para los rojos y 1.7 para los verdes y amarillos.



El circuito de la derecha es mas sencillo, las resistencias LDR, resistencia variables+fija forman un divisor de tension, si la tension en la vase es inferior de 0.6V el transistor esta en corte y el led estara apagado (interruptor abierto)

En el instante que la tension de la base sea superior a 0.6V empieza a circular una corriente por el colector encendiendose el led .


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 20, 2006)

ok me e enterao mui bien con lo del agua jeje son los mejores ejemplos. gracias

saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 20, 2006)

e leido que los LDR van de 50 ohms cuando hay luz a 1k cunado no hay luz, entonces cuando hay luz es como si pusiera una resistencia de 50 omhs en serie con el LED y como se los A del LED con la ley de ohm puedo saber los V necesarios de la pila para que no se queme cuando hay luz pero que rinda al maximo no?? ya se que soy un poco pesado pero quiero aprender y soy un mar de dudas

otra cosa, que siempre me lio con eso, un miliamperio cuantos amperios son?? 0,001 ?? 

saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 22, 2006)

e hecho (sin soldar a la placa) ese que hace que el LED se encienda cuando no hay luz, pero no funciona. alguien me puede decir porque?? 

saludos


----------



## ASTU (Jul 26, 2006)

Supongo que sabras que los leds tienen polaridad. Haber si lo tienes al reves. De todas maneras, un circuito un poco mas completo seria empleando un operacional 741 como comparador para encender el led.


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 26, 2006)

el LED esta bien polarizado... antes me pusieron des circuitos, uno con transistor y otro sin el y yo e hecho el que no tiene porque me lio con los transistores (la base se que patita(la del centro) es pero el colector y el emisor no(los lados), ¿da igual que lado sea?) si me aclaras esto podre hacer el del transistor a ver que pasa

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 26, 2006)

como te comente el circuito que te puse del lDR en paralelo, yo conte que deberia tener sobre unos cuantos Kohm, puede que circule toda la corriente por el LDR y no deje apenas para el LED.

Debes medir la tension sobre el led, esta debe ser superior a 102V para led rojo y casi 2V para verde. Si no llega no se enciende, tipico de los diodos, es como si dentro del led hubiera una pila virtual conectada al reves.


Un miliamperio es una milesima de amperio

10mA  / 1000=0.01A
0.1A   * 1000=100mA


Siempre que trabajes con electronica debes cuidar la corriente, para los led no superes 20mA, pero normalmente con 5 o 10mA hay suficiente.

Voy a calcularte un poco el tema

LDR=50 ohm  (por ahora no tengo en cuenta el LED) busco la tension sobre el led

Rt=1K+50=1050ohms  ---->I=V/Rt=9/1050=8,57mA

VLDR=I*RLDR=50*8.57mA=0.42V es inferior a 1,2V el led apagado




LDR=1k

Rt=1k+1k=2k  ---->I=V/Rt=9/2000=4.5mA
VLDR=4.5mA*1000=4.5V la tension es superior a102V del LED este se enciende


como la tension es superior a la del led rojo (1.2V9, el led chupara tanta corriente como puedaa para mantener esos 1.2V aunque sea a costa de quemarse.

Recalculamos

Ahora ya se que VLDR es la misma que la del led 1,2V, busco la corriente que circula por el led 

I=Vbat-Vled/R=9-1.2/1k=7.8mA

Ildr=Vled/Rldr=1.2/1000=1.2mA

ILED=7.8-1.2=7.79mA  ya tengo la corriente del led


El LED se enciende cuando es oscuro y se apaga cuando esta iluminada.


Te recomiendo que mires la forma en que he calculado los datos, es tribial pero ilustrativo, cada formula esta elegida de forma que me permite calcular el siguiente dato.


Has utilizado una pila de 9V?????

debes perder el miedo a los transistores y para identificar las patillas debes buscar el datasheet o libro de caracteristicas, es esencial .

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.co.kr/datasheet-pdf/view/50730/FAIRCHILD/BC547.html

Como puedes ver hay el dibujo con cada patilla


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 26, 2006)

ok gracias ahora si me e enterao cuando lo pruebe dire si me a funcionado o no.

si e usado una pila de 9v

saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 18, 2006)

Se pueden hacer 2 divisores de tensión y comparar tensiones con un OpAmp, si se requiere el efecto inverso se invierten las entradas del OpAmp


----------



## Walufla (Jul 21, 2014)

Muy buenas, soy nuevo en este foro.

Estoy iniciandome en el mundo de la electrónica y tengo algunas dudas.

He montado un circuito detector de luz como el de la imagen adjunta.



El circuito debe encender los leds cuando disminuye la intensidad luminosa, las partes del circuito son:

El LDR (R1) varía desde 8kΩ hasta 300kΩ

El potenciómetro es de 4kΩ

Leds (Tension de trabajo sobre 3,8 V)

La tensión de la fuente E1 debería ser 4,5 -5V (interesa que sea la de un usb)

El problema que tengo es que solo consigo con la tensión de la fuente de 4,5V hacer que en los leds caiga una tensión de 2,2V-2,5V. Me gustaría poder aumentarla hasta 3,8-4,1V (más o menos) pero estoy rompiendome la cabeza y no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo, no se si falta algún dispositivo. Mi intención es que el circuito ocupe el menor espacio posible, por lo que relés no creo que sirvan de mucha ayuda. 

Espero podais ayudarme, un saludo!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 21, 2014)

Hola.

 Los LEDs no deben conectarse en paralelo (no existen dos LEDs 100% iguales).
 Pon una resistencia limitadora de corriente en cada uno.

 R = (Vcc - Vled) /Iled

 R --> Resistencia limitadora
 Vcc--> Fuente de alimentación
 Vled-->Voltaje del LED
 Iled--> corriente del LED (20mA generalmente)

 No necesitas el transistor.

 Chao.
 elaficionado.


----------



## Walufla (Jul 23, 2014)

Muchas gracias por contestar, probé sin el transistor pero no funcionó. Si conecto los Leds en serie me cae la tensión y no me interesa ya que el voltaje máximo que quiero meterle en la fuente es de 4,5V-5V.

¿Cómo puedo aumentar el voltaje en la zona de los Leds, que conste que el tipo de leds es uno de 3w como este. Me gustaría poder poner uno, 2 o hasta 4.



El tipo de Led en cuestion es:

ProLight PM2B-3LxS-SD
3W Power LED 
Technical Datasheet
Version: 1.9


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 23, 2014)

Hola.

 Si tienes una fuente de 5V, ésta de tener la capacidad de corriente para la cantidad de LEDs.
 4 LEDs en serie son 4x0.7A = 2.8A.

 Chao.
 elaficonado.


----------



## Walufla (Jul 23, 2014)

Creo que no me entiendes, mi pregunta es, mirando la imagen del circuito que colgué mensajes atrás, ¿Cómo puedo hacer que sobre los leds caiga una tensión de 3,8 V en lugar de los 2,5V que me está cayendo?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 23, 2014)

Hola.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jreyes (Jul 23, 2014)

Algo así podría servir:







El  mosfet debe ser de bajo  Rds_on y bajo voltaje de umbral (V threshold).




Saludos !


----------

